# Kubota L48 has sat for 12 years



## Wrayman (5 mo ago)

I have a Kubota L48 (Diesel) and it has set for 12 years without starting. I am look for tips or advice of how to this L48 to start and run again. 
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Do not run the fuel that’s in the tank.!!
If it has a supply/lift pump on it, unhook the fuel line and put it in a gallon jug of CLEAN FUEL & let it pull from the jug..
The inj pump will pull in more fuel than it uses.. so if u can find the fuel return line, stick that hose into your jug..
Simply because u don’t want your clean fuel going back and mixing with the old bad fuel..
U NEED TO dump the fuel thats in the tank..
More than likely, the injection pump is stuck in the shut off position.. so no amount of spinning the starter is gonna make it fire.. so b prepared to pull the inj pump off.
I don’t recommend opening the pump up.!! THATS what I do..
Ship the pump off and in the meantime, change the fluids and filters and get a new battery..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wrayman said:


> I have a Kubota L48 (Diesel) and it has set for 12 years without starting. I am look for tips or advice of how to this L48 to start and run again.
> Thanks,
> Scott


Welcome to the forum.


----------

